# need help identifying.....



## scalptrader (Sep 4, 2012)

Guys, I came across the following this weekend and could use some help identifying the vintage of the head badge and the jewel. The jewel was represented to me as a very early Schwinn jewel that was meant to screw into a tank. Any help would be appreciative as I'd like to see them go to a good home!


----------



## MagicRat (Sep 4, 2012)

The Titanic has less rust than that first badge has.


----------



## REC (Sep 4, 2012)

scalptrader said:


> Guys, I came across the following this weekend and could use some help identifying the vintage of the head badge and the jewel. The jewel was represented to me as a very early Schwinn jewel that was meant to screw into a tank. Any help would be appreciative as I'd like to see them go to a good home!




The jewel looks like one that would have gone into the rear opening of a rack. I have not seen a tank that takes something that sets in so deep. I ain't an expert though.
The badge looks.....like it had a rough life.

REC


----------



## silvercreek (Sep 5, 2012)

REC said:


> The jewel looks like one that would have gone into the rear opening of a rack. I have not seen a tank that takes something that sets in so deep. I ain't an expert though.
> The badge looks.....like it had a rough life.
> 
> REC




I've got this one that is supposed to go on a Schwinn B6. The picture above looks a little different and probably goes on a older bike.


----------



## scalptrader (Sep 6, 2012)

the first picture is the back of the badge. The second picture is the front of the badge. Can anyone identify the year/vintage/time period it would have been used?


----------

